

Portal 2 trailer - MikeCapone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tax4e4hBBZc

======
sp332
What made Portal compelling was the learning. And the pacing was slow,
frankly, because it was teaching you to learn a new mechanic and think in a
new way. I'm not saying it has _no_ replay value, but playing through a second
time is so much easier that the jokes are most of the interest - the gameplay
itself is no longer compelling. So the sequel will have to step up the pace
and the difficulty, or introduce some new mechanics, or maybe both.

I hope the rumors of Chell being a fleshed-out character aren't true. I liked
how, in the first game, she was more of an avatar than a character. It wasn't
like I was playing a _character_ in a game, it felt _I_ was playing the game.
The character's goals aligned perfectly with mine - just get to the end of the
level. I don't want to lose that feeling in Portal 2.

~~~
aikinai
Below are some new gameplay videos, which showcase a wide variety of new game
mechanics. Particularly the second two show a lot of new tricks they're going
to be bringing to the sequel:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5THiN8szSKM>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq2mZoKkqMw>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGlyQmmvj0w>

Also, I'm really looking forward to the coop campaign.

~~~
Jach
Awesome vids, thanks for the links. And it looks like they're using more
DigiPen student ideas again. The gels seemed to be straight out of Tag:
<https://www.digipen.edu/studentprojects/tag/>

(Disclaimer: I'm a CE student there.)

Edit: ah, looks like someone already caught that hours ago!

------
phsr
I was wondering how they were going to improve on the first game, but the
clearly up'd the ante. The longer gameplay video had some very amazing looking
puzzles with the different liquids (propulsion and repulsion)

~~~
emeryc
Do you have a link to said video?

~~~
tvon
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfAl48VREsA>

It seems to take some cues from another game, the name of which I forget,
where you could shoot different colored paint on surfaces to make them behave
differently.

[edit: fixed with correct link ]

~~~
sp332
Tag: The Power of Paint. <https://www.digipen.edu/studentprojects/tag/> It's
from DigiPen, the same place that the original Narbacular Drop team was hired
out of to do Portal!

Edit: The Tag team has also been hired by Valve.
<http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/62689>

------
qwzybug
I heard a rumor that there's going to be cake in Portal 2.

~~~
TrevorBramble
That is a lie.

------
DLWormwood
I admit I didn’t like parts of the first game as much as I’d hoped, but after
playing the commentary and enjoying the “escape sequence,” I’m looking forward
to the sequel. I just hope that the developers’ lessons learned designing that
last level will carry through to the new game. The last couple of test
chambers sucked due to not separating complex puzzles from the timed ones.

------
vault_
If you're using Youtube's html5 beta(and are on a supporting browser) the
video uses webm. That's the first I've seen it out in the wild.

------
Tichy
Definitely will play that one. It seems it is hard to capture on video what
made the game so great, though.

Also, am I the only one who finds sequels depressing? There rarely is a point
in beating the enemy in a game anymore, because they will ALWAYS be back.

------
ekanes
Apropos of Portal, but unrelated to the release of Portal 2, this Youtube clip
is one of my favorites: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L-rrkyvApU>

~~~
kmfrk
What happened to terminal velocity?

------
fiaz
What made Portal such a great game is that it actually forces you to think.
Most blockbuster games seem to follow a formula much like the formulas you
might find in Hollywood blockbusters...they are still entertaining, but you
really don't get that sense of "accomplishment" you get from playing something
like Portal or Braid (an equally great game!!).

------
Mathnerd314
I hope it's longer than the first one.

------
TrevorBurnham
I approve of linking to this, but the URL is wrong. It should be
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=U5iM9YSs0Q8>

~~~
techietim
I think that linking to the Valve posted video makes a little more sense to
me. Either way it's the same video.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
The link was non-functional when I tried it, at least on my iPad. It works
fine now.

------
moolave
Since portal does a lot of mental stretching on spatial aptitude sandbox
environment, this game could be a breakthrough test for school exams /
exercises.

~~~
billybob
...if it weren't already a popular game where some people will have prior
exposure and therefore a big advantage.

~~~
moolave
Good point. Definitely an iteration or a version of an educational platform
geared towards students.

